# DNS Query (multi-homed server)



## quinla01 (Feb 16, 2010)

Any help on this one is much appreciated.

I have a Windows 2003 domain with AD integrated DNS. All the servers in the domain are Window 2003 sp2.

Each member servers has two NICs, a Front-end NIC (10.1.1.x) and a Back-end management NIC (10.1.2.x).The idea being that backups etc are routed over the management LAN and users/applications are routed over the front end LAN.

Id like to configure dns so that the front-end NICs register in the default domain1.com DNS zone and the back-end NICs register in a sub domain be.domain1.com

By default, if I add Server1 to the domain with front-end address 10.1.1.50 and a backend address of 10.1.2.50 Ill get two entries in for Myserver1.domain1.com in DNS for each IP address. 

So, I go into the NIC properties and on the DNS tab for both NICs I add domain1.com for front-end and be.domain1.com for back-end in the DNS suffix for the connections: I also put a tick in the box Use this connections DNS suffix in DNS registration.

Now, Im almost there. In the be.domain1.com domain see and entry for server1.be.domain1.com with the correct back-end IP. I also see an entry for server1.domain1.com with the correct front-end NIC address HOWEVER I also still see an entry for server1.domain1.com with the back-end NIC. I thought it may be an existing entry so I deleted it however it reappeared later that day.

The reason for that both NICs are being registered in the domain1.com DNS domain is because of the primary DNS suffix of the this computer (system properties  computer name  change  more). This by default is set to the name of the domain in which the server is a member. 

Removing the primary dns suffix and restarting the computer solves my DNS problem. I get a 1 front-end registration and 1 back-end registration with the correct IPs.

Just when I though everything was working I started getting the following error on the servers where I have removed the primary DNS suffix:

Source Netlogon
Attempt to update DNS Host Name of the computer object in Active Directory failed. The updated value was 'Server1'. The following error occurred: 
The parameter is incorrect.

It turns out you need the primary dns suffix to update the active directory object.

Anyway. Im all out of ideas. Surely this has been done before. Id really appreciate anyones help.

Andy


----------



## truebluexxx (Aug 6, 2007)

Try setting it up so back end Network card is server1.be.domain1.com 10.1.1.50
front Network card is server1.fr.domain1.com 10.1.2.50

The computer FQDN will be server1.domain1.com 10.1.1.50 and 10.1.2.50


----------

